# Cloning



## noobneedshlp (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't have a cloning system so I'm wondering how you guys go about cloning. I want to take some clones from my plants so I can cut out the males all together. What do you all recommend for someone who's on a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight budget.
1. When should I take the clippings?
2. Where should I take the clippings from?
3. What do you recommend I use as far as those gels you see for rooting?
4. Do they stay under 24hr light?
5. I plan on switching to flowering next Sunday , would it be safe to take clippings now?
6. Today is water change day would it be to much stress to clip them?
Here's what the plants look like.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2006)

noobneedshlp said:
			
		

> 1. When should I take the clippings?
> *Veg. is best. Flowering takes longer and more stress*
> 2. Where should I take the clippings from?
> *Its considered good "plant husbandry" to take from the bottom, but I myslef just look for the "right" canidates. Health and Vigor is what I look for.*
> ...


 
Hope I helped ya out.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 6, 2006)

Mutt should I change the water first or take the clippings.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not a hydro guy, best leave that for the others. I just answered the ones I could.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 6, 2006)

noobneedshlp said:
			
		

> Mutt should I change the water first or take the clippings.


Hey, if you are just sexing your plants, you can drop those cuttings into a glass of water under a 12/12 strict lighting schedule and you'll know in only 6-10 days. The clones can then just be thrown out, the male plants pulled and the female hosts raised to completion.

I would wait until your plants are larger. Those are still pretty small for taking cuttings from.

If you're going to root and grow your cuttings, then there is more to it.

Let me know which way you're going. cool?

As long as your new water is balanced and the nutes are correct, it makes no difference to the plant if you take your single cutting from each host before or after a water change.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 10, 2006)

Stoney,

     I want to grow the cuttings into plants. Could I take 2 clippings from each plant and sex 1 and grow one. My plants are at 12 inches now and I don't want them much taller in veg considering they usually triple in size during flower.


----------



## noobneedshlp (Aug 10, 2006)

Are they big enough now?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 10, 2006)

noobneedshlp said:
			
		

> Stoney,
> 
> I want to grow the cuttings into plants. Could I take 2 clippings from each plant and sex 1 and grow one. My plants are at 12 inches now and I don't want them much taller in veg considering they usually triple in size during flower.


The rule for proper cloning is to never use more than 30% of the plants mass. If you can take your clones and leave two thirds of the plant untouched, then it's fine. If not, then you need to wait until you can do so.

Good luck to you man! You can grow the cutting that you use for sexing the plant as well. You only need to flower the cutting untile the first recognizable flower shows. Then just put it back into veg. It'll do the turn around quickly with little stress on the cutting.


----------

